# Impressive test of new Einstein 640 light



## inTempus (Jun 7, 2010)

Check this test out.  10fps using a 1D4 and an Einstein strobe.

http://www.ppmag.com/video/EinsteinTest_PPmag201006.mov

Too bad I still haven't gotten my notification email saying the lights are ready to ship to me!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL the camera sounds like it's going to fly apart!


that's pretty consistent for the most part, pretty impressive no doubt. Than again, what was the w/s it was at? 18.7? That's not much.. and i'm curious what the flash duration at that would be too..

Pretty slick for discount lights though at $450ish


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2010)

Rob Galbraith DPI: Paul C. Buff Einstein 640 monolight on track to ship in January

Paul C. Buff Einstein 640 monolight on track to ship in January**
Wednesday,*December*16,*2009*|*by Rob Galbraith

The Einstein 640, an innovative 640ws monolight from lighting maker Paul C. Buff, is nearing release. Final validation of the electronics is expected to be completed by the end of the week, says company founder Paul Buff. Assuming no last-minute hiccups, pre-ordering is scheduled to commence before the end of this month, with delivery from the company's Nashville, Tennessee-based headquarters to follow in the first half of January 2010.

YEAH, SOMEDAY, maybe, these will actually ship....what has it been? Has it been two years now that new lights have been promised, repeatedly, by Paul C. Buff, with failure after failure after failure to deliver? It's been so long I no longer listen to the static that comes out of that guy's mouth.

Yes, 18.7 watt-seconds per flash pop.

Flash Demo: Einstein 640 Monolight (Professional Photographer Magazine Web Exclusives)

Camera: This sequence of 145 frames was made using a Canon EOS-1D Mark IV with a Canon EF 70-200mm f/28 L IS II USM lens at 105mm. The camera was in manual mode, *and the autofocus and Image Stabilization on the lens was turned off. The camera was set to shoot large JPEGS, writing to a Lexar 32GB 600X CompactFlash card. The camera was set for manual exposure at 1/250 second at f/8, ISO 400, at a frame rate of 10 frames per second.
Lighting: A single Paul C. Buff Einstein 640 set to 18.7 watt-seconds in constant color mode (t0.1 flash duration : 1/5,076 second) was fitted with a white 22-inch High Output Beauty Dish Reflector (22HOBD-W) and 15-degree grid (22HG15) combination was aimed at the background. The flash was triggered by a Paul C. Buff Cyber Commander with a CSXCV transceiver mounted in the Einstein.


----------

